# I kicked a lab today...



## Minnieski (Jan 27, 2009)

So today Minnie (now 5 months old) and I were taking our normal walk through the neighborhood, when I all of a sudden hear "BEN NO!" and I see this HUGE yellow lab, not on a leash, barking, growling, and barreling down on us. I pushed Minnie behind me but he darted around me and snapped at her. She let out a bunch of yelps, and I let out a war-cry and kicked her attacker right in the head. I was so scared. This seemed to stun him, I kept yelling and moving Minnie away until the guy across the street (not the owner) came over and dragged "Ben" home. I'm still shaking. I'm going to find out who owns Ben and have a chat with them about leashing their dog. 

Minnie had a traumatic experience with a dog a few months ago, so I'm always worried that something like this will make her revert to her scaredy-cat ways. We've been working really hard on socializing her and have a puppy play date twice a week with different dogs, and I hope this doesn't make her scared again. She's been doing so well. She didn't seem any worse for wear, and heeled nicely all the way home, but man that was scary. 

Does anyone have any advice about how to approach the owner? From what I can tell, Ben is let out alone quite often (one of the owners of the puppies we play with had a similar experience, although I don't think he was as confrontational with her dog). We were not even in their yard, we were across the street. Yikes. I guess we won't be walking down that street again.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I would let the owners know that Ben could be harmed or picked up by AC if they don't contain him. If you see him out again after that, maybe have some printed resource on hand about the local laws and give it to his owner.
I had a dog rush mine the other day when we were walking and of course Kacie nailed him. He came out from back yard and continued on after I yelled go home and sit(more to mine on the sit). What he was thinking rushing my two
he was 1/2 their size. He retreated after Kacie reacted, and the owner apologized. I told him to look his dog over, as they did connect. Hopefully it was all noise.


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

Don't feel bad, your first duty and right is to protect YOUR dog.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

I didn't feel bad the day my 5 year old son kicked a pug in the head with a work boot. The little dog and it's partner in crime (also a pug) charged my doggess then one of them grabbed my son's pantleg. 

This was the third time those same dogs changed my dogs so I not only chewed the owner out, I got on the phone to animal control when I got home. 

THE NEXT time those same dogs charged my dogs when we were walking down the opposite side of the street, the owner got another earful from me including my recommendations on how he control his dogs. 'Aw Maime I know I'm sorry we're working on training them' Yeah right, this had been going on for years.

Fifth time, I called animal control again. Haven't seen them since.


----------



## chruby (Sep 21, 2005)

This has happened to me several times recently although none of the dogs got close enough to attack my dog. Maybe it's because I take a very aggressive stance and stomp my foot and scream and continue to scream and tell them to "get out of here" until they retreat. However, I know not every dog is going to react like that so I have been seriously thinking of getting pepper spray or something that will be more of a deterrant to a really aggressive dog. 

Years ago I had an 8 month old GSD that was out with us on a walk and was attacked by a Golden Retriever... after that she was very dog reactive. That is not a place I want to revisit and it is still a sore subject for me. 

I would not worry one bit about how to break the news to the lab's owner that he is a crappy dog owner. Simply tell the owner of the other dog what happened and that there are leash laws and if it happens again you will be calling animal control and the police as well as giving his dog a kick in the head or pepper spray or whatever it takes to get the SOB to get the **** out of there. 

Like a previous poster said, your goal is to protect YOUR dog and if I had a 2x4 I would have smacked the dog over the head and not given a care about it's welfare. Unfortunately, it's the dog owners fault but again, my goal is MY dog's welfare...that's the bottom line.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

To **** with the next time. Call animal control if you have one. There is no reason on earth that this or any dog should be free to attack you or your dog and deserve the diplomatic, "next time."

The chances are you are not the first dog this dog has accosted and if it is, OH WELL!

Sorry, but if one of my dogs is running loose and causes any person anxiety for ANY reason then I would EXPECT a visit from animal control (if there was any worth mentioning here). 

When you call with the "please be a better dog owner" routine. People sometimes blow you off, sometimes they become angry with you, sometimes they apologize and do nothing, and sometimes it works. But what WILL animal control do? 

Unless these people are total zeroes, they are NOT going to take their dog, and they will PROBABLY not even fine them. They will probably come out all official and stuff and warn them to contain their dog. 

What does this mean for you? This means that the owner sees a very official person in a uniform -- yupp makes a difference, telling them that they COULD be fined, or the dog COULD be removed if there is another incident. People generally take notice of this kind of thing. And they do not necessarily connect the dots to you, and therefore do not retaliate against you. 

If you tell them, "the next time" and then the next time comes and you call, then they point their finger right at you. Furthermore, the next time, you may not get off so easy. The next time your dog may have lost an eye or an ear or need drains put in and surgery. The next time your pup may become justifyably dog aggressive. The next time COULD be the LAST time for your pup. 

So do everyone in your neighborhood a favor and call Animal Control NOW and report the incident. And then tell them that you want to know what they are going to do, and what the outcome was. 

Sorry you had this experience. I think you did very well to protect your dog. Good luck.


----------



## chruby (Sep 21, 2005)

Wow, Sue....I thought I was a toughie.....good for you girl!!


----------



## weber1b (Nov 30, 2008)

I totally agree with Sue in that animal control should be called. They need to have a total track record of everything that happens with this dog so that when something really bad happens, they know it wasn't the first time.


----------



## Minnieski (Jan 27, 2009)

I would call animal control tonight if I knew who owned the dog, but I have to find out first. I don't think it would do any good if I called and just told them what street he lives on, especially if he is inside or in the back yard for the night. I WILL find out tomorrow.


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

I wouldn't feel bad either, your first priority is to protect you and your dog, especially a puppy.

When Anna was 4 mo we were walking down by a creek downtown, I heard these dogs barking. And here come two mean looking mutt dogs coming at us. Anna, who normally loves dogs, hid behind me and I pick up a rock and yell at the dogs to get back. I notice one of them has several marks on it...not a good sign.

I throw one rock as a warning, dog is still coming. I pick up another and throw it and SMACK hit the dog right in the head. It whimpered and ran off. I felt bad, but there was no way I could let that thing near my puppy. I have no doubt I did the right thing, just like you did!!


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

I am guilty of kicking a golden for the exact same reason. When the owner came upon us, and got irate, I pulled out my cell phone and offered to call the police. (The unleashed dog had also snarled at my then, 2 year old daughter.)
He grabbed his dog"s collar and left.
I did make a report with the town.
I do not know if they ever found out who it was, but I have seen him a few times since, and his dog is leashed.


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: MinnieskiI would call animal control tonight if I knew who owned the dog, but I have to find out first. I don't think it would do any good if I called and just told them what street he lives on, especially if he is inside or in the back yard for the night. I WILL find out tomorrow.


Whether you find out or not, call AC with a description of the dog and location of the incident. Possibly information on the person who took the dog away. It's possible reports have been filed previously and even if not, you start the track record on the dog. And if you did determine the owner later you can follow up with AC with that information.

Good Luck and good for you for looking after your dog.


----------



## Minnieski (Jan 27, 2009)

When I walk in the park I take my 3' stick with me because a few weeks ago we were walking and two stray pits seemed pretty interested in Minnie. Not aggressive, but interested, and there was no owner in sight and they looked pretty skinny. I wasn't about to risk my butt or my girl's, so I picked up this big stick and yelled and waved it at them and told them to go home. As soon as they were a safe distance away I called animal control, who came out right away and picked them up. So I figured I should have something with me incase something worse should happen. But I didn't think it would happen in our neighborhood, where I walk every day (in a subdivision) with no problems (except for a pomeranian on a string that barks at anything within 1/2 mile - but I'm pretty sure I could take him if I had to







). I think that pepper spray is a good idea, except that, last night for example, he was moving really fast and I don't know if I could have aimed it at him or got my girl by accident. Maybe a taser is a good idea. I'm calling the city when they open today to find out about the leash laws, I'm pretty sure that we have them here. I have at least two witnesses, but I was yelling pretty loud so maybe I have more. Anyway, I'm not going to let this slide.


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

Sorry to hear about your experience. I would call animal control and then follow up with a letter to the official that you spoke to. This way they have a documented case. If a complaint is worth making then it is worth making in writing.

A long time ago with our English Setter we were walking on an unpaved road just after visiting a conservation area, when a white German Shepherd attacked our dog. Since we were hiking my young son had picked up a fairly big walking stick and gave it to me to carry home. The GSD approached and lunged at her and then retreated. I raised the stick in anticipation of a 2nd round when the owner of the dog came out screaming at me that his dog means no harm and don't I dare hit his dog or he will sue me. I told him that I would be the one doing the suing. He got his dog under control. My poor Murphy was really shaken up.

I did report this to animal control and asked a few questions about my rights. A dog is considered property and you have every right to protect your property when it is threatened. If I had hit the dog and caused an injury, I would not be responsible as I was protecting my property. We do not have pepper spray in Canada, unless it is bear spray, and that is not easy to acquire, and tazers are against the law here too.


----------



## Minnieski (Jan 27, 2009)

I called animal control, they didn't seem too interested, but said they would stop by. Stupid small town - the dispatcher probably is friends with the owner. 

I just found this, and I think I may take a copy over to the owner's house:

Citation: V. T. C. A., Health & Safety Code § 822.013 

Summary: 
This Texas statute provides that a dog or coyote that is attacking, is about to attack, or has recently attacked livestock, domestic animals, or fowls may be killed by any person witnessing the attack or the attacked animal's owner or a person acting on behalf of the owner if the owner or person has knowledge of the attack. A person who kills a dog or coyote as provided by this section is not liable for damages to the owner, keeper, or person in control of the dog or coyote.



Statute in Full: 
(a) A dog or coyote that is attacking, is about to attack, or has recently attacked livestock, domestic animals, or fowls may be killed by:

(1) any person witnessing the attack; or

(2) the attacked animal's owner or a person acting on behalf of the owner if the owner or person has knowledge of the attack.

(b) A person who kills a dog or coyote as provided by this section is not liable for damages to the owner, keeper, or person in control of the dog or coyote.

(c) A person who discovers on the person's property a dog or coyote known or suspected of having killed livestock, domestic animals, or fowls may detain or impound the dog or coyote and return it to its owner or deliver the dog or coyote to the local animal control authority. The owner of the dog or coyote is liable for all costs incurred in the capture and care of the dog or coyote and all damage done by the dog or coyote.

(d) The owner, keeper, or person in control of a dog or coyote that is known to have attacked livestock, domestic animals, or fowls shall control the dog or coyote in a manner approved by the local animal control authority.

(e) A person is not required to acquire a hunting license under Section 42.002, Parks and Wildlife Code, to kill a dog or coyote under this section.

CREDIT(S)

Added by Acts 1989, 71st Leg., ch. 678, § 1, eff. Sept. 1, 1989. Renumbered from V.T.C.A., Health & Safety Code § 822.033 and amended by Acts 2003, 78th Leg., ch. 1002, § 1, eff. Sept. 1, 2003.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

Maybe it will open 1 eye at least.


----------



## flyinghayden (Oct 7, 2005)

I don't do it much any more, but when Maxie and I used to go out on our late night walks, I actually carried a pistol, because of all the loose sled dogs that used to run around. One night as Maxie and I were walking down a quiet road, a male husky came out of nowhere, and began this weird dance around me, snarling and growling and freacking Maxie out. It was clear he was challenging me for Maxie, but he had no idea how close he was to making a hasty trip to the bridge, as I had the Glock trained on him, as I was on my cell phone to the police. Fortunately for the mutt, there was a State Trooper in the area, and he hustled to my aid, and actually had to pelt the bugger with a beanbag before he would retreat, and he gave me and a very shaken Maxie a lift back to our car.Would I have shot the dog? If the Trooper had not been in the area, it would likely have come down to that. Don,t feel bad for kicking the lab. He asked for it.


----------



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

I agree, dont feel bad for kicking the Lab...I am sure he is not as hurt as your pup would be if you had done nothing.

I carry pepper spray with me on walks. It is attached to the loop end of the leash so it is right near my hand. I figure that if I accidentally spray Mandalay while I am spraying the other dog, then it is also not as bad as what could be if I did nothing.


----------



## big_dog7777 (Apr 6, 2004)

Don't feel bad about defending yourself and your pup. Do call AC, do call the police. Nothing major happened THIS TIME, but next time you may not be so lucky - or the next person may not be so lucky. I ended up having to square off with a 120 lb rott over the weekend due to this very issue. My area is very secure, and I almost never see dogs around without a leash, but I was on my driveway and around the corner I hear several bloodcurdling screams followed by what sounded like a dog crying pretty hard. I took off around my corner to see the owner of a 60 lb greyhound mix screaming while watching the rott try to eat her dog. At this point I was really worried about the woman (as well as the dog) because I did not know anything about this rott (the owners never walk him and afterward I found out they just keep him outside regardless of weather). I squared up on him, stared him in the eye and charged him for about three steps to see if he was civil and would engage me (hoping he would not so I could avoid a trip to the ER and a very bad outcome for the rott). He went around me for the dog again. Then luckily one of my other neighbors ran over with a rake that I used to drive him off with. The poor greyhound mix had to have a morphine drip for 72 hours as they repaired 5 big holes in him. Luckily they say he will recover, and neither I or the woman were hurt but this could have gotten very ugly very quickly resulting in 2-3 people getting bitten up and at least one maybe two dogs losing their lives over it. 

My wife and daughter will now carry pepper spray when they walk the dogs. It just pisses me off, this is what scares the crap out of me every day. I am hyper-vigilant making sure my dogs are never outside unattended. There's just too much at stake.


----------



## elfwofle (Dec 22, 2007)

When I go on late night walks, I carry an ASP Baton (the extendable "night sticks" the cops are using now). We dont have a lot of strays in my neighborhood (there are areas only a coulpe of miles from me where there are 20 strays in one block), but we see a couple. I think I carry it more for the weirdos than strays though. 

Yesterday I hooked Gazira to her wagon (I havent done much with her since right before her pups were born) and put my 2y/o in the wagon and walked to my sons school to walk him home and on theway there, two dogs proceeded to crawl out from under their fence and bark at us. I stopped and turned to then and told them "gyet" (I know I have an aggresive look/stance and use it to my advantage in these situations) and they tucked their tails and crawled back into their yard. I know I have been lucky with the fact that I have not been confronted with a dog that didnt back down.


----------



## Minnieski (Jan 27, 2009)

I have been confronted several times by dogs (usually smaller breeds) since I walk Minnie 2-3 times a day, and I yell at them to "get" or "go home!" and I make myself really big. This seems to work for them, but this time I didn't even have time to think. He was fast, he was big, and he was on a mission. Man that was scary.


----------



## meisha98 (Aug 27, 2008)

I wouldn't give the owner another chance. Contact AC and/or the police and have them go talk to the owner. I don't blame you for kicking the other dog, I would have done at lerast that to protect my girl. Please don't feel bad about it, it was totally self-defense.
Kimberly


----------



## GSDog (Mar 5, 2008)

You know what gets to me, owners that cant even take care of their own dogs. Why would you leave any dog go out on their own? If you are too lazy to take out your dog for a walk, you shouldnt own a dog. Even if you have a fence you still have to take your dog for a walk. I use to go to a dog park when Major was 3 months old till he reached 5-6months I stopped. Major use to get dragged, bitten, jumped at and sometimes thrown but the bigger dogs and the owners would just stand there chit chat with other owners and me running left and right splitting the dogs up for these lazy, stupid owners. I would give these owners







each time to take care of their dogs. I gave up and stop going to any dog park. Then one day when Major got about 7 months old, he realized that "Oh look what I can do" When he would see another dog he would charged at them and have the other dogs head in his big mouth and started to be aggressive. Took me months to train that dog to be socialized and to listen on command. Today I wouldnt dare put him near any dog on his own. He is only 18months old and weighs 110lbs. So its a lot of dog to hold on to.

Major is a good dog, loves to play and all. But he just doesnt like any dogs anymore. I walk him with a prong choker and that controls him very well. But still, it's a pain to always make sure where you walk or go to keep an eye out on your dog each time. 

What I am trying to say here Minnies, keep an eye out on your dog so she doesnt turned out to be nasty with others. GS have a very good memory. 

hope all goes well


----------



## ArmyGSD (Apr 27, 2009)

Don't feel bad. I carry a pistol for such an occasion. Then again I have been trained to act first analize later. If it come down to me and my dog's safety to another dog attacking us and injuring us, believe me my safety and my packs safety comes first. Don't hesitate to call Animal Control, something has to be done before that dog goes ahead and attacks a person.


----------

